# Stilts for Big boys



## dandarius

Hello guys 

I was wondering if anyone could recommend some stilts that can be used by a worker thats 300 lbs 

i can see there is loads of stilts posts here but dident find anything about this 

for the most part i see the regular stilts hold 225 lbs and we are a copple off guys looking for stilts thats can hold guys up to 300 lbs so we dont fall on our fat asses the first time we use them cos they brake down:thumbsup:


Greetings from norway


----------



## icerock drywall

dandarius said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could recommend some stilts that can be used by a worker thats 300 lbs
> 
> i can see there is loads of stilts posts here but dident find anything about this
> 
> for the most part i see the regular stilts hold 225 lbs and we are a copple off guys looking for stilts thats can hold guys up to 300 lbs so we dont fall on our fat asses the first time we use them cos they brake down:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Greetings from norway


 this makes me feel save. :thumbsup: don't tell anyone


----------



## dandarius

nice small safty fiture there iam sure you got a pattent pending ?  
but what kinda stilts are those is it those u got on your profile picture ?


----------



## icerock drywall

dandarius said:


> nice small safty fiture there iam sure you got a pattent pending ?
> but what kinda stilts are those is it those u got on your profile picture ?


I need to go in a diet! Like my sky walkers but the ones next to them are for the big boy///dura stilts
http://drywalltalk.com/showthread.php?t=3841


----------



## sdrdrywall

I hover between 280-300 myself ive broke 4 pairs of the skywalkers im done with them stay with the sur stilt 2.1 with the duel arms


----------



## gordie

My first pair of stilts I bought last year were left on site by my son he's an insulator I lent him them. When i got to the house he left them in there was a guy at least 300 lbs on my stilts. Lol he wasn't a goof about it told me he was sorry for usin them without askin . But yea he was walkin around fine tell I got there. Mine our dura stilts i think they put the rating on to cover there ass .:thumbup:


----------



## dandarius

thanks for the answers guys iam going for sur 2.1 stilts after droping the skywalkers after reading about them on the forum. 

to bad 1 pare is gona cost me like 600$ or more after the import cost and shipping from the USA


----------



## moore

dandarius said:


> thanks for the answers guys iam going for sur 2.1 stilts after droping the skywalkers after reading about them on the forum.
> 
> to bad 1 pare is gona cost me like 600$ or more after the import cost and shipping from the USA


There is a cheaper way out ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW5IlGvp54w


----------



## fr8train

I see an awful lot of pre-mixed mud for using mesh tape...


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> I see an awful lot of pre-mixed mud for using mesh tape...


I like how he coated his butt joints ! :whistling2:


----------



## Philma Crevices

If ya can't 6 it, can't fix it?


----------



## fr8train

And here I thought butts needed to go wide! I've been doing it all wrong!


----------



## boco

Philma Crevices said:


> If ya can't 6 it, can't fix it?


 LOL. My old boss use to say just 6 inch the hell out of it.


----------



## moore

boco said:


> LOL. My old boss use to say just 6 inch the hell out of it.


My old boss use to say...Just bow up your 12 and round em off!


----------

